# A Flower of Great Myths.... (Image Intensive)



## xaer (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Friends.

I read that this flower has many myths due to its beauty. These are just some of my trials to share the beauty with you all. I was indeed captivated by the pure form of beauty that this flowers carry.

"According to one creation myth it was a giant lotus which first rose out of the watery chaos at the beginning of time....."

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





5a.





6.





7.





8.





Enjoy, and thanks for viewing.


----------



## bantor (Sep 30, 2005)

very nice, i love the colors, and so very crisp.  I believe the word "stunning" describes it.


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 30, 2005)

Stunning! Really ! Just awesome photos. Wow!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 30, 2005)

amazing!!! wonderful!!! love them all!


----------



## AIRIC (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm with them, stunning!

Eric


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 30, 2005)

Excuse me as I pick my jaw up off of the floor... those are amazing!


----------



## JEFFB (Sep 30, 2005)

Ummm yeah, I'm in complete agreement with everyone else, Stunning is the word for these images. WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 30, 2005)

speechless


----------



## xaer (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks again friends. This was one subject that I throughly enjoyed shooting. I spent about 3hrs there just admiring the flowers.... and shooting it. It's amazing the kind of beauty and colours nature can provide to us, free.


----------



## zhousi10000 (Oct 1, 2005)

I just can't believe my eyes,amazing colous.thanks xaer show us such a great Myths!!!


----------



## TBaraki (Oct 1, 2005)

Holy cow!  Those are incredible.  The colours, the composition...  just stunning. :hail:


----------



## xaer (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks to the good light I had that day. But in return I had a good sweating session too....really hot.


----------



## the_dust (Oct 3, 2005)

well, they are really good, but try not plastering your name all over it, thats just stupid.


----------



## xaer (Oct 4, 2005)

the_dust said:
			
		

> well, they are really good, but try not plastering your name all over it, thats just stupid.



Yeah i know... thx for the advise, but on the contrary, other photographers were advising me to watermark the images...


----------



## Knopka (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't care if they're marked, they are your pictures anyhow... And they are fantastic!!!


----------



## zhang (Oct 6, 2005)

stunning! really great shot.  beautiful colours.


----------



## Force of Nature (Oct 6, 2005)

stunning seems to be the word of the say, so I am going to have to hoose some different ones! They are just dazzling with beauty and strkingly spectacular. the ones with the bees are just perfect, just perfect.


----------



## photo gal (Oct 6, 2005)

Spendid!  : )


----------



## doenoe (Oct 6, 2005)

those are just.................every word that describes stunning, but in other words. Didnt want to use stunning, since everybody is saying that


----------



## xaer (Oct 8, 2005)

Thank you friends for your encouraging comments on my "1st" posting under Nature. I hope to share more nature shots in future with you lovely people. Cheers.


----------



## toruonu (Oct 8, 2005)

Whoa, this is great, the shot nr 2 really looks like it would be glowing from inside out.


----------



## Jeff/fotog (Oct 13, 2005)

These are very compelling images.  They are how I see flowers, closeup, personal, involved in the subject itself.  They literally jump off the screen.  I'd watch a little about the intensity of colors as you go along as too much color can be distracting (now that goes against what most people are doing in digital, but some things never change).

I really like your work.

www.jefferyraymond.com


----------



## xaer (Oct 16, 2005)

Jeff/fotog said:
			
		

> These are very compelling images.  They are how I see flowers, closeup, personal, involved in the subject itself.  They literally jump off the screen.  I'd watch a little about the intensity of colors as you go along as too much color can be distracting (now that goes against what most people are doing in digital, but some things never change).
> 
> I really like your work.
> 
> www.jefferyraymond.com



Thank you for the advise Jeff. I can understand your perspective after I saw your site. As for me, I love colours (for the appropriate things I mean). I also love black and white... as a matter of fact I am working on some photos in duo colours to be posted up soon...


----------



## WildBill (Oct 16, 2005)

As I pick up my jaw off the floor I can't help but to wonder how you got the light in #2, so bright inside and dark outside?

WildBill


----------

